# Pricing For commercial lots..help!



## K_Man2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Hey everyone i am new to the site and need some help. I started 2 commecial lots next to each other last storm, one i work at full time..a car dealer...the other neighbor is a gymnasics studio. i just dont know how to price them. i am a one man show 7.5 fisher behind my k10, no sand needed for lots, the size is roughly 15 parking spaces long by 15 spaces wide, 2 entrances and an island between the entrances, the other lot has one entrance and is about half the size.

I dont know how to price them, would the square footage be important? I do a few 40 dollar driveways and this is way bigger, but also way easier on account of the openness, i got low balled big time for the last storm and i dont wanna do it again if i am being had.

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated thanks again!*


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

well i charge by the parking spot 20 a spot so if there is 15 it would be 20 times 15 = 300


----------



## K_Man2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh thats a neat way to do it, i will take that into consideration, however there is like a double length driveway that is in front of the spots, it is just oddly shaped, and the other lot has a driveway entance about 6 truck widths, that i have to push 200 feet about, it take like 45 min to do that lot: and that only has technically 6 spaces...


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow 20.00 a spot, Thats great money! So the lot I'm doing with 1,100 parking spots you think you could get $22,000 for? I'll hire you tomorrow for a sales position if you can straight commission of course!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I can't tell you what the going rate is in CT, but around here I would be looking at maybe 80 to 90 for the dance place, and more like 150 for the other. Now I would price it by the storm, ( being what ever falls in a 24 hr period) and scale it on a 2 to 6 inch price, 6 to 9 inch, 9 to 12 inch, and 12+. 2 to 6 inch would be the numbers I gave, and price up on the next scale of 6 to 9 inches, then go up again on the next scale. On 12 + I would just quote an hourly rate, and go from there. Like I said I don't have a clue what the going rate is there, but you should be able to figure that information out on your own, and base things from there.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with Rc2505 set a fair price and have them sign a contract!!!! Don't bid too high or they will start looking for a new plow service. Build your business give a fair price and do a good service and people will take notice.


----------



## K_Man2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for all the great advice, here is an image of both lots in case i over/under exaggerated them thanks again...o and the cars would all be moved for ease of plowing


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

Lot A: $105.00

Lot B: $85.00

I try to keep it simple. Base price + $70hr additional for anything over 5inches as reported by local FM radio. This works for me so far.

I would not worry too much about low ballers. Charge what you will do it for. If they do not like the price simply say thanks for calling and please call if we can assist you further in the future.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

matt i would do lot a for 150 and lot be for 100 max of 6 inches of snow. anything more 1.5X. give me a call later on.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

danknight60;691614 said:


> well i charge by the parking spot 20 a spot so if there is 15 it would be 20 times 15 = 300


do not use this guys method because there is no way anyone is paying $300 for 15 parking space lot in the world. and if they are. the owner of the lot is the biggest idiot in the world! I would say 100 for the smaller and 135 for the bigger one and you may want to chane it from 2 to 5 and 5.1 to 8 and so on. not 2 to 6. good luck and have them sign a contract. I don't do any work without a contract.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Personally I always quote it 1-2.9" or 3-5.9" or even 1-5.9" depending on what the customer prefers, because no weather report is going to say we got 5.9" of snow, they all say 6". For those of you who quote it 3.1" - 6" etc you are giving up money.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Where are you going to put all the snow in lot A? Ballpark $100 per hour.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Burkartsplow;693530 said:


> do not use this guys method because there is no way anyone is paying $300 for 15 parking space lot in the world. and if they are. the owner of the lot is the biggest idiot in the world! I would say 100 for the smaller and 135 for the bigger one and you may want to chane it from 2 to 5 and 5.1 to 8 and so on. not 2 to 6. good luck and have them sign a contract. I don't do any work without a contract.


+1.

If thats the case, I have one lot that would be $2200. It takes me 30 minutes. yeah hang on...


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

I wish i could get $20.00 per space, my 2 largest lots combined would bring about 60k,10 small storms. Yea ok, i bet he pulled his pants down to get that price out.

No one knows your company better than you do, the average for ct plow companies, between $70 per hr to as much as $125 per ( depending on the lot size) most common that i know of is around $85 per.

That lot does not look like much, maybe 1 hr each at most ? Be fair to your self, don't worry there is always someone cheaper.


----------



## K_Man2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

*!*

Well this is what happened with those lots..

Lot A (my full time job) i bid 120 for up to 6". this was assuming the lot was clear of cars, and less money if it wasnt. thats becuase i would be plowing less square footage. Either way my bid was declined, and now his brother is gonna do it for pennies, fine by me.

Lot B ...the owner wanted me to do it for 45.00. I said i would do it as a favor, (a customer). after one storm and an hour of plowing later, i said i cant push that must snow for that little money, i said whole lot for 80, partial for 60, he said he would let me kno...never did hired a neighbor for 50..

As far as i am concerned i did a great job on those lots, but the owners just did not want to pay for a great job. Now they both have contractors that are gonna do it "when they get to it" i have picked up 4 dirveways since then i can do in the same amount of time, customers who actually pay. oh well thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

JDiepstra;694256 said:


> Where are you going to put all the snow in lot A? Ballpark $100 per hour.


You took the question right out of my mouth! That lot is going to suck to plow, I can tell you already.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

never charge less for cars in the lot they are obstacles and A liability if you hit one IMO


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

i wouldnt even want to do lot A, unless hes paying good money and ontime, pain in the a$$


----------

